# Larry Villella in court...hey, how you doin?



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

FARGO - A well-known Fargo builder and his wife face felony charges in Cass County District Court amid allegations they exploited a man out of more than $100,000 in assets and forged his signature on a loan to benefit themselves. 
Larry Anthony Villella and Catherine Ann Sadler-Villella are both charged with Class A felony exploitation of a vulnerable adult and Class B felonies of forgery and misapplication of entrusted property charges. Villella is charged as a conspirator for the forgery and misapplication charges. 
Villella, the home builder known for his "Hey, How you doin," advertisements, owns Villella Custom Homes in Fargo. 
A judge has sealed an affidavit of probable cause detailing the investigation leading to the charges. 
The charges accuse Sadler-Villella of forging her father's name to an unlimited commercial loan guaranty in Fargo for the benefit of Larry Villella, Incorporated. Villella is accused of conspiring with her to forge the man's name, court documents state. 
Both Villella and Sadler-Villella appeared in court with their attorneys this morning on the three felony charges. 
Bail was set at $10,000 bond or $1,000 cash bail. Neither have any prior convictions, Assistant Cass County Attorney Tristan Van de Streek said. 
Bail was posted for both individuals immediately following the appearance. 
Villella's defense attorney Mark Beauchene said he would not be commenting on the case. 
"Both of our attorneys have advised us to say no comment," Sadler-Villella said this morning in response to a reporter's request for comment. 
Villella has built several homes in south Fargo, as well as Fargo's Johnny Carino's Restaurant and the new Mexican Village in south Fargo, according to villellahomes.com. 
The business also received the Horizon Award in 2006 and 2007 in the $190,000 to $210,000 category from Parade of Homes. The award is for the best of show winner. 
The couple is scheduled to appear again on Sept. 18. 
The Pelican Rapids, Minn., couple both face up to 40 years in prison if convicted of the charges. 
For more on this story, see Saturday's Forum.


----------

